# Bees following me back to the house



## Pamela White (May 7, 2012)

Hey ya'll,
I was reading my books and it said that the bees should only follow you about 10 feet or so, but mine follow me all the way back to the house (Only 3 or 4 maybe) distance about 30 feet. What is your input on this?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Perfectly normal for most hives after an inspection


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there anything on you that would attract them to you? Honey, pollen, sugar syrup? Mine follow for a while when I have syrup or honey on my gloves or suit. juzzerbee


----------



## Pamela White (May 7, 2012)

Yes, I do have stuff on my gloves and probably my suit. BTW, how do you wash your suits? Thanks ya'll


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Not uncommon if only a few. Seems like you always get a kamakazi bee or two that will just not give up on trying to get you. However, given that you live in TX (AHB area) I would keep an eye on the attitude of that hive and if it seems to get worse you might consider requeening.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine like after shave so I have to avoid it. Of course you don't have that problem but perfume and powder probably attracts the girls big time! I am trying Clove oil on my hands and beard, smell like a pumpkin pie but seems to work. Read that here as I remember. Also, like the man says, there is always that single bee... :lookout:


----------



## Pamela White (May 7, 2012)

I had one in my veil and walked all the way back to the house with it flying around and didn't get stung. I was pretty happy about that. Thank ya'll for all your help.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

This summer I had one fly up my suit pant leg and up and under the shorts I was wearing. That got a bit too close and worry some for this guy! No sting though.


----------



## SilverBack (Dec 10, 2011)

juzzerbee said:


> This summer I had one fly up my suit pant leg and up and under the shorts I was wearing.


Pulling off supers in brutal heat, I felt a bead of sweat roll down my leg under my pants. Then I felt the bead of sweat roll UP my leg, getting a little too close for comfort, if you know what I mean. Yikes!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

If they wait on the front porch for half an hour to get you when you come back out, either you dropped one frame too many, or you might look into requeening. 

I try not to do an inspection when I have any helpers or cable people or anyone working on the property, because the bees get irritable, and that ONE bee stung one of my helpers on the ear on sept 10th when I opened a hive to see why it sent off a swarm. 

Anyone in the yard should have protection on during inspections and immediately following inspections. Even when they are not ahb. 

(mine aren't, but I've had a hive that I suspect had ahb drone mix in her eggs, a bit too hot for comfort.)


----------



## Wallroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Pamela White said:


> how do you wash your suits? Thanks ya'll


I just toss mine in the washing machine by itself, veil included. (Dadant inspection jacket) Nothing special. have done it many times without a problem. Feels good to have a clean suit; gets moldy otherwise.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I wash my veil in the kitchen sink, dish soap water. I make sure all velcro fasteners are closed before I wash the suit, and wash it with my faded jeans. (nylon clothing hates velcro)


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Pamela White said:


> Hey ya'll,
> I was reading my books and it said that the bees should only follow you about 10 feet or so, but mine follow me all the way back to the house (Only 3 or 4 maybe) distance about 30 feet. What is your input on this?? Thanks in advance.


Tis the season. When forage is scarce, they often become more defensive. I wouldn't worry about it and stay the course.


----------



## Pamela White (May 7, 2012)

Wow, ya'll are awesome. Thank you so much for all the valuable information and I have learned soo much. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Serious followers follow pretty much forever. Hundreds and hundreds of yards...


----------



## blueribboncookies (Jun 5, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> If they wait on the front porch for half an hour to get you when you come back out, either you dropped one frame too many, or you might look into requeening.


Ha! That tickled my funny bone! Gary Larson could do something with that.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I think mine can smell the syrup on me and what not and they are following me because they are scoping out where the syrup is at the house, not necessarily because they are agressive although when I had queenless bees when I was queen rearing they were not happy and followed me a bit aggressively but it stopped once they had a queen. The supermarket isn't that far from my house and a honey bee probably one of mine approached me at my car there in the parking lot. I heard it buzz. I think that since my suit gets very pollen smelling it leaves the smell on me and the bees come to check me out in a friendly way quite frequently  It surprises me how quick they can smell pollen and syrup etc. It's remarkable.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Mine sometimes hang out at the kitchen window when I have been making syrup!
Meridith


----------

